# meeraeschen sichtungen faenge



## kasimir (13. Mai 2013)

Moin 
Geht langsam wieder los schon jemand multen gesehen oder gefangen? Grüße


----------



## xfishbonex (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

das dauert ja noch ein bischen


----------



## mefofux (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

war am WE auf Sylt,  1h Spinfishin vom StrandI(Ellenbogen)=nix! Der Fischer hatte Multen & Wölfe "Satt"!#d
TL Mefofux


----------



## kasimir (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Moin 
Gerade aussm urlaub wieder da Fehmarn sind schon einige äschen da leider nur vereinzelnd trupps von 3-6 fischen war 2mal los und konnte sie nicht überreden 
schönhagen waren auch nur kleine trupps unterwegs aber die gingen wenigstens aufs anfütterungsbrot ab... mit fliege war auch nix zu machen naja bald bin ich ja wieder oben


----------



## macmarco (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Geht keiner mehr los??

eine von heute.. 64 cm , 4,8 Kg #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

petri!!
sind die denn in der küche zu gebrauchen?


----------



## marlowe (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> petri!!
> sind die denn in der küche zu gebrauchen?



Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil!
Meeräschen sind ganz hervorragende Speisefische - ich mag sie lieber als Meerforelle oder Lachs. Kaum Gräten und schönes festes weisses Fleisch.


----------



## marlowe (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



macmarco schrieb:


> Geht keiner mehr los??
> 
> eine von heute.. 64 cm , 4,8 Kg #6



Petri! Was für eine Rute und welche Fliege hast Du benutzt? Ist die Meeräsche schon aus der Ostsee?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



marlowe schrieb:


> Von mir auch ein dickes Petri Heil!
> Meeräschen sind ganz hervorragende Speisefische - ich mag sie lieber als Meerforelle oder Lachs. Kaum Gräten und schönes festes weisses Fleisch.



Grundsätzlich ja, aber es kommt ganz drauf an, wo die Äsche gefangen worde. Aus Häfen sind die Biester oft ungenießbar!
Ich hab schon mal 'ne Meeräsche als Kochfisch aufgesetzt, nach zehn Minuten in die Küche gekommen und gedacht, ich hab Diesel statt Wurzelsud im Topf...


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal 'ne Meeräsche als Kochfisch aufgesetzt, nach zehn Minuten in die Küche gekommen und gedacht, ich hab Diesel statt Wurzelsud im Topf...



Kochfisch? Strafe muss sein..... :q:q:q:q
http://www.wkrg.com/story/22064973/blackened-mullet
So gehört sich dat! #h

Kochfisch.... |uhoh:#d#q|motz:

PS: to sear = scharf anbraten - nicht verbrennen!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



Franky schrieb:


> Kochfisch? Strafe muss sein..... :q:q:q:q
> http://www.wkrg.com/story/22064973/blackened-mullet
> So gehört sich dat! #h
> 
> ...



"Kochfisch" ist eine der elegantesten Methoden, einen edlen Fisch zuzubereiten und möglichst viel vom Geschmack und der Struktur zu behalten. Mache ich z.B. auch sehr häufig mit Zander.
Wobei kochen nicht das richtige Wort ist. Ich ziehe den Fisch in einem Wurzelsud langsam gar, bis die Eiweiße austreten, kochen tut da nix. 

Wenn ich mir dagegen diese würztechnisch völlig überfrachtete Äsche ansehe, die hernach totgebraten wird...|uhoh:#d


#h


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Eben nicht TOTGEBRATEN, mien Junn!  Hatte ich aber zunächst auch gedacht, jedoch bleibt das "Zeuch" durch die geringe Würz- und Bratzeit  richtig schön saftig und schmeckt wider erwarten richtig geil nach Fisch! Ist sozusagen nur "kurz von der Flamme geküsst" und zieht kurz gar.


----------



## macmarco (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Heut noch einen drauf gesetzt..


76 cm, 6,9 Kg


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

petri, damit hättest du den platz 1 in der meeräschen fisch-hitparade
hier:
Meeräsche Fisch-Hitparade - die größten Meeräschen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

da hätte der fisch von gestern mit 4,8kg schon gereicht,petri!!!


----------



## macmarco (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Naja, dei Liste ist ja total veraltet 
Fische wachsen ja auch


----------



## Rhöde (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Marco ! Hier lasse ich das auch gerne nochmal auf so einen tollen Fang ab.

*"OBERDICKES PETRI"*#6


----------



## Marcus van K (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Bei mir hat heut auch mal alles gepasst


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

du glückskind, wat fürn`schöner fisch, fettes petri!


----------



## woern1 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen#6

@Marcus: Strand war in MV  ?


TL

werner


----------



## Ködervorkoster (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Gratuliere allen Fängern zu Ihren klasse Fischen!!!!!  #h


----------



## marlowe (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



macmarco schrieb:


> Heut noch einen drauf gesetzt..
> 
> 
> 76 cm, 6,9 Kg



Petri Heil! Hast Du sie mit der Fliege überlistet?


----------



## macmarco (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



marlowe schrieb:


> Petri Heil! Hast Du sie mit der Fliege überlistet?



Jupp  benutze doch nicht die "Anfängermethode"


----------



## mullet64 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Petri Heil allen Fängern! 
macmarco, was ein Kracher!
Früher gab's hier auch Schwärme mit solchen Brocken, aber seit ein paar Jahren scheinen die sich auf ein Normmaß von 64cm geeinigt zu haben und wachsen leider nicht mehr.


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Meine erste Meeräsche :g geiler drill die 6 war richtig krumm mehr geht nicht 
YES


----------



## Donald84 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

@xfishbonex: Richtig schöne meeräsche, Petri! Ist das ne sage one auf dem bild?welche klasse fischt du sie? länge?


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

hallo 
ja ist ne 6 one in 9,6 fuß


----------



## Donald84 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Und welche fliegenSchnur nimmst du?


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

das ist ne billige WF SCHNURR  ich weiß garnicht wie die heißt


----------



## Donald84 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Ah, ok trotzdem danke f die Info


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

sauber André.....und? Angefixt ??


----------



## xfishbonex (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> sauber André.....und? Angefixt ??


 ja das war geil :k:lbesser wie ne mefo |supergri


----------



## Sparky1337 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

was für Fliegen nutzt ihr?


----------



## takezo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

...würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Bin am wochenende wieder durchgedreht weil nix aus meiner fliegendose die meeräschen interessiert hat.

habt ihr einen tipp für muster u bezugsquelle?
fische in der nordsee, keine ahnung ob das für die wahl des musters eine rolle spielt...
gruß


----------



## Corinna68 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: meeraeschen sichtungen faenge*

Wir nehmen die grünen Wuschel schau hier Multenfischen - Grüner Wuschel


----------

